# transmission line box



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know anything about this box. A manager at a local audio shop says its the best of both worlds between a sealed and ported box. He also said its a custom box, that takes more time to build than a ported box. I wanna know is it the best of both between sealed and ported? What are the pros and cons of the transmission line box?


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I THINK transmision line boxes are huge it gets low like a ported box but has fast punchy highe bass like a sealed box but I dont think its as loud as a ported box of the same size.......(I THINK)

I THINK its like the bose was technology shit can make a small sub sound like a big but the damn box has to be too damn big to build one for a pair of big subs......

I would just go ported I have seen a good ported encloser make 2 $50 subs sound like monsters ........infact i own those subs and have vids of them shaking shit up


----------



## Arhythmic (Sep 30, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, the transmission line enclosure is using a complex labyrinth structure (inside the box) in order to create a delay that reinforces the sound by "reusing" the sound from the back of the speaker. The delay line of course must be tuned/adjusted to reinforce a specific (and narrow) range of bass frequencies. That type of enclosure will possibly achieve deeper bass than a sealed box. That's theory. Now the practical point of view: they are expensive and *really* complicated to tune properly, they color the sound in the mid-bass region and they do not really offer any advantages over a proprely built ported enclosure. So the bottom line is: just build a really nice ported box :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Arhythmic_@Sep 24 2008, 06:10 AM~11683929
> *If I'm not mistaken, the transmission line enclosure is using a complex labyrinth structure (inside the box) in order to create a delay that reinforces the sound by "reusing" the sound from the back of the speaker.  The delay line of course must be tuned/adjusted to reinforce a specific (and narrow) range of bass frequencies. That type of enclosure will possibly achieve deeper bass than a sealed box. That's theory. Now the practical point of view: they are expensive and really complicated to tune properly, they color the sound in the mid-bass region and they do not really offer any advantages over a proprely built ported enclosure. So the bottom line is: just build a really nice ported box  :biggrin:
> *


That about sums it up.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Arhythmic_@Sep 24 2008, 08:10 AM~11683929
> *If I'm not mistaken, the transmission line enclosure is using a complex labyrinth structure (inside the box) in order to create a delay that reinforces the sound by "reusing" the sound from the back of the speaker.  The delay line of course must be tuned/adjusted to reinforce a specific (and narrow) range of bass frequencies. That type of enclosure will possibly achieve deeper bass than a sealed box. That's theory. Now the practical point of view: they are expensive and really complicated to tune properly, they color the sound in the mid-bass region and they do not really offer any advantages over a proprely built ported enclosure. So the bottom line is: just build a really nice ported box  :biggrin:
> *


SUmmed it up pretty good


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

transmission line boxes are also calles quarter wave boxes due to the fact that the port length needed to be a quarter of the length of the target sound wave. for example a 40 hz sound wave is 339 inches long, that meand the port length needs to be 84.75 inches long. the width was calculated by the displacement of the driver. they are really complicated and take up an enormous ammount of space and you never know if the box is good until its built and installed. a good ported box(not for spl) with ample power will keep the speaker responsive enough to still sound good and get loud.


----------



## lorideslo (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks fellas...ima pass on this box...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorideslo_@Sep 25 2008, 12:23 AM~11692961
> *Thanks fellas...ima pass on this box...
> *


try an ABC enclosure if you just want to jump out there and try something different :biggrin:


----------

